#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Please help in constructing the phase diagram

## suvenir

Hello, I'm a student. I'm trying to write a program to construct the phase diagram (pT) for gas-condensate system. In a programmatic environment Delphi. Can anyone share information on how to construct the phase diagram.

See More: Please help in constructing the phase diagram

----------


## Almart

with DELPHI for multiphase (vapor-liquid-solid) phase diagrams you should consider this
'http://www.prode.com/en/phaseenvelope.htm'

----------

